# Logan Canyon Camping



## summit72 (Oct 4, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has been up Temple fork or Franklin basin yet? Is it at all accessible for a truck and a trailer yet??? What are the conditions? The famliy and I are ready to head out this weekend and want to stay away from the turbid water with two young children. Any info would be greatly appricated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Call the Forest Service in Logan. They should be helpful. I called Manila Foerst Service office about the north slope. All the gates are open, but no access to Spirit Lake yet.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

KSL is reporting Hwy 89 is down to one lane about 3 or 4 miles below Temple Fork due to flood damage. 
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=16071960

But I would think you could get up Temple fork at least to where it starts to climb.


----------

